

Leap Motion – Just a toy or the future? - commanderj
http://tech.particulate.me/meta/2013/07/25/leap-motion-just-a-game-or-the-future/

======
iekadou
Exactly same opinion i had when i received it! Ppl of leapmotion, please
release the point cloud in SDK!

------
hegallis
there is absolutely no doubt in my mind this is the future. This is an
important step we can get back to basics - no strings attached, literally.

